# Español, inglés / el español, el inglés (idiomas)



## Nickname

Cómo se dice?

Hablo el inglés. Hablo inglés? Es decir ¿cuándo y porqué se pone un artículo?

Más ejemplos:
Nuestro personal es internacional y *habla inglés, alemán*, español e italiano. 
En el eco-albergue *hablan inglés, francés* y español.
El niño es bilingüe en inglés/español y *habla el alemán* gracias a los cursos que ha seguido en el colegio...
El futuro profesor de Germanística *habla el alemán* casi sin acento...

Gracias de antemano

Nick


----------



## Rayines

Nickname said:


> Cómo se dice?
> 
> Hablo el inglés. Hablo ingles? Es decir cuándo y porqué se pone un artículo?
> 
> Más ejemplos:
> El niño es bilingüe en inglés/español y *habla el alemán* gracias a los cursos que ha seguido en el colegio...
> El futuro profesor de Germanística *habla el alemán* casi sin acento...
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Nick


Hola Nick: Bienvenido al foro . En los ejemplos que tú pones, es perfectamente posible dejar el artículo.
No sé si hay reglas al respecto. Generalmente decimos: "Yo hablo inglés, y algo de francés". "Enseñan inglés en las escuelas".
También decimos "Me encanta el inglés, aunque me gustaría aprender el alemán".
Justamente en tus oraciones (excepto en la primera), va muy bien el artículo .
O sea...espera a que alguien te lo aclare mejor . (O, si tienes dudas, sigue dándonos algunos ejemplos).


----------



## Nickname

Gracias, Rayines. Me quedo con la duda. ¿Más ejemplos? Entonces... (todos del internet)

En Cataluña se habla el catalán, y tambien se *habla el castellano*, y lo hablan millones de personas ambas lenguas. 
...se continúa usando el artículo antepuesto al nombre de muchos países en muchas regiones donde se *habla el castellano*. 

Asturias en realidad no existe, y además nadie *habla castellano.
*Está claro que en una escuela así no hay lugar para un niño mapuche, que no *habla* *castellano...

*¿Tambien se puede decir "*Me encanta inglés*, aunque *me gustaría aprender el alemán*" o "*Me encanta el inglés*, aunque *me gustaría aprender alemán*"?

A ver, lo que dicen los demás.


----------



## Rayines

Nickname said:


> Gracias, Rayines. Me quedo con la duda. Más ejemplos? Entonces...
> 
> En Cataluña se habla el catalán, y tambien se *habla el castellano*, y lo hablan millones de personas ambas lenguas.
> ...se continúa usando el artículo antepuesto al nombre de muchos países en muchas regiones donde se *habla el castellano*.
> 
> Asturias en realidad no existe, y además nadie *habla castellano.*
> Está claro que en una escuela así no hay lugar para un niño mapuche, que no *habla* *castellano...*
> 
> *A ver, lo que dicen los demás.  *


Todas son correctas. Nunca te equivocas si no usas el artículo.


----------



## Nickname

No hay reglas? Eso depende de las preferencias de cada quién?


----------



## femmejolie

Nickname said:


> Cómo se dice?
> 
> Hablo el inglés. Hablo inglés? Es decir cuándo y porqué se pone un artículo?
> 
> Más ejemplos:
> Nuestro personal es internacional y *habla inglés, alemán*, español e italiano.
> En el eco-albergue *hablan inglés, francés* y español.
> El niño es bilingüe en inglés/español y *habla (el) alemán* gracias a los cursos que ha seguido en el colegio...
> El futuro profesor de Germanística *habla (el) alemán* casi sin acento...
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Nick


*Cuando hay una enumeración de varios idiomas no se emplea el artículo.*
*En general, se suelen citar los idiomas sin artículo (al menos en España)
**Cuando solo se cita un idioma es posible el artículo (se individualiza un idioma), pero, en general, no se usa el artículo (yo casi nunca lo utilizo)*
*Por ejemplo: *
*Habla el alemán muy bien/ Habla alemán muy bien.*
*Habla alemán e inglés muy bien  /Habla el alemán y el inglés muy bien.* 



Nickname said:


> Gracias, Rayines. Me quedo con la duda. Más ejemplos? Entonces...
> 
> En Cataluña se habla el catalán, y tambien se *habla (el) castellano*, y lo hablan millones de personas ambas lenguas.
> ...se continúa usando el artículo antepuesto al nombre de muchos países en muchas regiones donde se *habla (el) castellano*.
> 
> Asturias en realidad no existe, y además nadie *habla castellano.*
> Está claro que en una escuela así no hay lugar para un niño mapuche, que no *habla* *castellano...*
> 
> Tambien se puede decir "*Me encanta el inglés*, aunque *me gustaría aprender (el) alemán*" A ver, lo que dicen los demás.


 
Con "encantar" tienes que emplear el artículo determinado o indeterminado. (Me encanta la hípica, me encantan los caballos, me encanta una película)
El artículo yo lo pondría si empiezas la frase así: "El castellano se habla en Perú..."
Sin embargo, si dices "En Perú se habla castellano..." me parece que suena mejor al oído que decir :"En Perú se habla el castellano...", obviamente si no hay ningún adjetivo o frase de relativo detrás ("En Perú se habla el castellano sometido a variaciones..../En Perú se habla el castellano que los colonizadores...)


----------



## Nickname

Thanks a lot. ;-)


----------



## melboma

Una cosita mas...: 

el idioma* i*nglés y el idioma *e*spañol

Puedes dejarlo en minusculas? (perdon por los acentos)


----------



## ErOtto

y el ruso y el alemán... y todos los que se te ocurran. 

En español no se escriben con la primera letra en mayúsculas, si esa es tu pregunta.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## melboma

GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSS!!Como me he reidooooooo!!!jaja!!!


----------



## asanisimasaz

Hola a tod@s, soy primeriza en el foro. 
A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. ¿Puedo decir "hablo español muy bien" y "hablo el español muy bien" indistintamente? o quizás alguna de las dos posibilidades no es correcta. A mí las dos me suenan bien aunque la segunda me parece más enfática.
Saludos.


----------



## anipol

Hola, a mí me suena bien con y sin el artículo, aunque diría: "hablo muy bien el español" o "hablo muy bien en español".
Saludos y ¡bienvenida al foro!


----------



## coquis14

asanisimasaz said:


> Hola a tod@s, soy primeriza en el foro.
> A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. ¿Puedo decir "hablo español muy bien" y "hablo el español muy bien" indistintamente? o quizás alguna de las dos posibilidades no es correcta. A mí las dos me suenan bien aunque la segunda me parece más enfática.
> Saludos.


Puede ser un tanto enfática la segunda pero a mí también las dos me suenan bien.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Hola asanisimasaz. Bienvenida.

En mi opinión son dos matices algo diferentes. En la segunda parece que enfatizas, sugiriendo una comparación o una frase inconclusa. Hablo el español muy bien....el inglés regular y estoy aprendiendo chino mandarín.
La primera, hablo español muy bien, me parece una frase más rotunda. Hablo muy bien y punto. Pero no es más que un punto de vista personal que quizás otros no compartan.

Saludos 
MG


----------



## asanisimasaz

Gracias a todos por las respuestas y la rapidez. Coincido sobretodo con Mangato, que ha sabido dar con una intuición que me rondaba pero que era incapaz de verbalizar.


----------



## Polizón

Creo que puede haber un matiz diferenciador, pero desde mi punto de vista prefiero no emplear _el_. Me parece forzado decir, por ejemplo, _me comunico en el español_. 
Por otro lado, hay nombres de países que admiten el uso de un artículo determinado. Así, puedo decir: "vengo de Perú" o "vengo del Perú"; "fui a Argentina o "fui a la Argentina". 
Finalmente -y aunque me salga un poco de la consulta inicial- es costumbre en muchas zonas (no digo países, pues sería generalizar) usar _el_ o _la_ delante de nombres propios.  
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## hajenso

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
¿"para practicar el español" o "para practicar español"?
¿"Estoy aprendiendo el español" o "Estoy aprendiendo español"?

Me parece que hay unos casos cuando se usa "el" con los nombres de idiomas y otros que no. ¿Hay alguna regla clara o tengo que aprenderlo caso por caso?


----------



## Popescu

En general, creo que da igual pero "estoy aprendiendo *el* español" suena muy raro, por lo que si quieres una regla simple quitale el *"el"* siempre y ya está.


----------



## Trencalòs

Hola, que se elija poner o no el artículo dependerá del caso, del contexto de la frase.

En las frases que citas como ejemplo es preferible (porque es más corriente y "suena mejor", pero no es una regla obligatoria) quitar el artículo:

"Para practicar español, me he suscripto a un foro de lenguas"
"Estoy aprendiendo español"

Sin embargo esta opción no siempre es correcta. Hay otros casos en los que usar el artículo es lo correcto (en estos casos sí es obligatorio usarlo), por ejemplo:

"El español es uno de los idiomas más hablados en el mundo"

"Si el español fuese la única lengua, el mundo sería muy aburrido"

Por último, hay también ejemplos de frases en las que el uso o no del artículo es facultativo (optativo) y en ambos casos la frase es correcta y de uso corriente:

"Este año hay idiomas extranjeros obligatorios. Debes elegir entre español y alemán." o "Debes elegir entre el español y el alemán"
"Tanto el español, como el francés, el portugués, el catalán, etc., son lenguas romances" o "Tanto español, como francés, portugués, catalán, etc., son lenguas romances"

Recuerda que las frases que tú das como ejemplos también son gramaticalmente correctas si les pones el artículo.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Ambas formas son correctas, pero se tiende a eliminar el artículo.

En otros casos no se puede quitar el artículo, sobre todo cuando funciona como sujeto de la frase:

_ El español es una lengua romance._
_ Me gusta mucho el español._

_Tengo dificultades con el español._
_Esta palabra viene del español._

Por contra, cuando es una asignatura, es imposible poner el artículo:

_Hoy tengo clase de español._
_Este es mi libro de español._

Saludos


----------



## hajenso

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## gatogab

> "Tanto español, como francés, portugués, catalán, etc., son lenguas romances"


Me suena raro sin el artículo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En español/castellano los pronombres átonos anteceden al verbo.
> La pronunciación del español/castellano no es la misma en todo su territorio.
> El español/castellano tiene una grafía muy fonética.
> La solución de las nasales latinas no es la misma en español/castellano que en portugués.
> ¿Habla usted español/castellano?
> El español/castellano que hablan en Cantabria suena muy melódico.


Como puedes comprobar en los ejemplos anteriores, las soluciones pueden ser muy diversas y no siempre los hablantes de español nos ponemos de acuerdo.


----------



## hajenso

¿Puede alguien decirme cuándo se usa "el" con nombres de idiomas en el español de México?  Cuando hay diferencias entre variedades regionales, yo prefiero seguir el uso mexicano, ya que el país de habla española más cerca de mí es México.


----------



## Naticruz

gatogab said:


> Me suena raro sin el artículo.


A mí también porque son el sujeto de la oración. Un saludo


----------



## mirx

hajenso said:


> ¿Puede alguien decirme cuándo se usa "el" con nombres de idiomas en el español de México?  Cuando hay diferencias entre variedades regionales, yo prefiero seguir el uso mexicano, ya que el país de habla española más cerca de mí es México.



En México sin el artículo. Usarlo suena afectado y muy formal. 

Por supuesto, se pone en los casos que lo requieran.

_"El español es una lengua muy bella"._


----------



## jroeschl

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
"Los inmigrantes deben aprender español para poder prosperar y avanzar en una sociedad en la cual español es la lengua predominante."


En la frase de arriba, ¿es mejor decir "español" solo o "el español" con el artículo "el"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eridanis

"Los inmigrantes deben aprender *(el)* español para poder prosperar y avanzar en una sociedad en la cual *el* español es la lengua predominante."

Me parece que el primer "el" es facultativo (yo no lo diría, pero lo he escuchado), pero el segundo es obligatorio. En todo caso, para evitar la cacofonía, reemplazaría lo último por: ...en la cual *esa* es la lengua predominante.


----------



## artamedan

Muchas respuestas malas y mucho lío sin dar una aclaración gramatical simple y contundente.
La REGLA es fácil y clara- *no se pone el artículo* cuando:
1. usamos los verbos "*aprender, estudiar, cursar, enseñar*" -> aprender español [es válido para cualquier objeto de los estudios -> enseñar español, cursar derecho, estudiar economía, etc] 
2. usamos el verbo "*hablar*", a condición de que no haya atributos -> "hablar español" pero "hablar bien el español"
Pedro habla mal el chino/Ese chico habla un español perfecto
3. usamos un adverbio "*en español*, *en chino, en inglés, etc."*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues yo no veo esa "seguridad constructiva". Puedes aprender _*el* español_ en España o en América, por ejemplo, o hablar _*el* inglés_ en tu casa y el catalán en la intimidad. Por otro lado _bien_ o _mal_ son tan adverbios como _en español_ (adverbio sintagmático) y para nada atributos.
Por eso, desde tu mensaje, no veo la propiedad del uso de la expresión "respuestas malas y mucho lío".


----------



## Eridanis

Absolutamente de acuerdo con XiaoRoel.


----------



## Sibutlasi

*Pregunta Nueva*​​*Hilos Unidos*​*

Hola, 
*
Los ‘glotónimos’ como “español” (“inglés”, “alemán”, “chino”, etc.) son nombres de-adjetivales masculinos, ‘continuos’ (= de ‘masa’), invariables en cuanto a número, y, aunque el DRAE, para variar, no dice nada al respecto, captan facetas distintas de su referente (= la lengua) según lleven artículo determinado o no. Que lo lleven o no depende (en parte) de su función sintáctica, como es sabido: si funcionan como sujeto deben llevarlo sea cual sea el predicado (cf. “El español es fácil”  vs. “*Español es fácil”); en cambio si funcionan como OD unas veces deben llevarlo (cf.  “Nadie domina el español” vs. “*Nadie domina español”) y otras no (cf. “Estoy aprendiendo español”). 
Está claro (para mí, al menos) que “español” sin artículo denota un conjunto difuso de expresiones y propiedades de la lengua española (sonidos, palabras, modismos, reglas sintácticas, significados, usos, ...) cuyo rasgo crucial es que *no* incluye todos los elementos posibles. Sin embargo, no tengo tan claro qué significa “el español” con artículo (cf. infra) ni qué es lo que obliga a “español” (etc.) a llevar artículo unas veces y no otras. 
Según mis intuiciones, yo *puedo* 
aprender/enseñar/entender/estudiar/hablar/leer/oir.... *español*
pero *no* puedo
aprender/enseñar/entender/estudiar/hablar/leer/oir... **el español*
Y viceversa, *puedo*
comprender/dominar/olvidar/perder/reconocer/recordar/repasar.... *el español*
pero *no* puedo
comprender/dominar/olvidar/perder/reconocer/recordar /repasar ...**español*
En muchos casos, encuentro bastante lógico que falte el artículo: sólo se aprende, enseña ... o habla *de* español (etc.) *lo que *se aprende, enseña o habla de español (*no todo* lo que ‘hay’), lo cual concuerda con el significado que atribuyo a “español” sin artículo. En consecuencia, también me parece lógico que “dominar”, dado su significado, sólo vaya con artículo.
Sin embargo, si puedo “aprender español” (gradualmente) y aprender mucho o poco (cf. “Estoy aprendiendo mucho español”) ¿por qué no puedo también “olvidar (mucho, bastante, etc.,) español” *sin olvidarlo todo*? Es evidente que olvidar una lengua también es un proceso, y puede ser tan gradual (cf. “Se me está *olvidando* el alemán”) como el de aprender (cf. “Estoy *aprendiendo* mandarín”).
¿Uds. lo entienden? ¿Han visto este asunto tratado en algún sitio? Yo aún no.
*Pregunta*: ¿Para qué valores de x, x = infinitivo, pueden Uds. “x español” / “x el español”, respectivamente? 

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Para mí, *el español *es correcto en todos los casos. En cambio suprimir el artículo es incorrecto en algunos casos: es difícil clasificarlos, pero son los verbos dominar, olvidar, perder . . .¿Demasiado simple?


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que lo que determina el uso del artículo es el aspecto léxico. OLVIDAR es un logro: olvidé el español. APRENDER es una efectuación: aprendo español. Si usas una perífrasis que te dé la idea de algo gradual, tienes que usar el determinante: fui olvidando poco a poco el español.

Saludos


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola Cal Inhibes.

La primera afirmación me temo que sí, es demasiado simple, y cuestionable, creo . En cuanto a la segunda ya ha visto que coincidimos, pero aún necesitamos una explicación más completa que la que yo esbozaba.


----------



## Sibutlasi

flljob said:


> A mí me parece que lo que determina el uso del artículo es el aspecto léxico. OLVIDAR es un logro: olvidé el español. APRENDER es una efectuación: aprendo español. Si usas una perífrasis que te dé la idea de algo gradual, tienes que usar el determinante: fui olvidando poco a poco el español.
> 
> Saludos



En cuanto a la primera observación coincidimos, sólo que yo doy prioridad al aspecto léxico *del nombre que hace de OD*. En cuanto a la aclaración que sigue, ya no coincidimos. Si 'logro' es su traducción para 'achievement' y 'efectuación' es su traducción para 'accomplishment', los tests usuales no permiten distinguir "aprender" de "olvidar". Ambos verbos admiten uso 'progresivo', ambos admiten complementos de duración con "en ... n semanas/meses...", ambos admiten (en alguna de sus acepciones) uso en imperativo, ambos satisfacen las proposiciones [tests semánticos] "Si X está V-ndo Y, X aun no ha V-ado Y", "Si X ha V-ado Y en (tiempo z), entonces X no ha V-ado Y hasta que (tiempo) z ha transcurrido", etc. [Observe que el "olvidar" del que estamos hablando no es el de "He olvidado las llaves", que no satisface ninguno de esos tests]. Sí difieren en que "aprender" es una 'acción' y admite modificadores de duración como "durante varios años" (cf. "He estado aprendiendo español durante varios años"), mientras que "olvidar" no lo es, y no los admite (cf. "*He estado olvidando el español durante varios años")]. En las acepciones que comparten un posible complemento como "(el) español", lo que sí los separa es que "olvidar" requiere como OD "el español" (Cal inhibes coincide conmigo en eso), mientras que "aprender" no, lo que nos retrotrae a mi perplejidad inicial.* 

*Por cierto, no dije entonces, y ya no puedo editar el post inicial, que lo curioso es que cuando yo digo "Estoy olvidando el alemán", o si dijera, incluso, "He olvidado/Se me ha olvidado el alemán", el significado no es que se me haya olvidado todo, ni mucho menos: puedo decir esas oraciones como verdaderas si, como me ocurre en realidad, he olvidado bastante del vocabulario alemán, pero nada de la gramática o de la fonología alemanas. Y, siendo así, ¿por qué entre "olvidar" y "alemán"/"español", etc. yo necesito poner un artículo "el"? 

Saludos


----------



## Cal inhibes

Sibutlasi said:


> Hola Cal Inhibes.
> 
> La primera afirmación me temo que sí, es demasiado simple, y cuestionable, creo . En cuanto a la segunda ya ha visto que coincidimos, pero aún necesitamos una explicación más completa que la que yo esbozaba.


El caso es que no he encontrado un solo verbo en infinitivo que suene mal con "el español". Todos me parecen correctos *per se, *es decir, que expresan algo correctamente, aunque ese algo no sea lo mismo que yo quisiera expresar. Ese es el sentido de mi afirmación simplista. De todos modos agradezco tu emoticon sonriente.
Saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Yo uso, o no, el artículo, de forma intuitiva, sin guiarme por reglas establecidas. Si tuviera que decir que *doy clases de español*, usaría la expresión "_*enseño español*_". Mentalmente imagino, si digo (u oigo) "enseño *el* español", como si "_el español_" fuese un ente distinto al idioma. Como, por ejemplo, un teatro (de hecho existe), un cuadro (al igual que decir "enseño las Meninas"), un museo ("enseño el Prado"), un barrio llamado así de alguna ciudad, etc.
Si tuviera que decir que *olvidé el idioma español*, diría "*olvidé el español*", ya que se olvida un conocimiento previo (el idioma), pero no se puede olvidar un cuadro, un museo o un barrio. Aunque sí que se dice habitualmente "ya no me acuerdo de cuándo estuve en el español (barrio, teatro, cine o museo). 
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Esto sucede con todos los OD: aprendo física - olvidé la física
aprendo música - olvidé la música
aprendo actuación - olvidé la actuación

Por lo anterior, intuyo que el uso de determinante después de olvidar tiene más que ver con la estructura del verbo, más que con la estructura del OD.

Precisamente por eso, por la estructura del verbo olvidar, en México suena tan extraño decir "he olvidado las llaves".

¿O será que no he entendido la pregunta?


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola 

No había visto esos precedentes de preguntas y  respuestas sobre la necesidad o no de "el" ante los glotónimos, lo  siento, y doy gracias al moderador que sí se ha dado cuenta y ha juntado  los hilos.

Mi consulta (ahora #32) asumía una regla, i.e., que  cuando "español" funciona como sujeto tiene un referente 'delimitado' (=  no difuso) y ha de llevar artículo. Lo mismo pasa, naturalmente, si, aunque no sea sujeto,  "español" va seguido de cualquier modificador restrictivo (e.g., "Sé muy poco del  español de México", "Yo me quedaba embobado ante el español de mi abuela", "Esto es todo el español que aprendí  en la universidad", etc.): se trata de referentes delimitados y actúa la regla general que exige artículo. Esos casos no plantean problemas.

Otros sí, y por eso luego  avanzaba un conato de explicación para la alternancia de casos con y  sin él en *otras* circunstancias: el significado 'continuo' (= subconjunto * difuso y no exhaustivo*  de las expresiones y propiedades del español) que "español" puede tener  (aunque el DRAE no lo menciona), y, partiendo de ahí, me parecía que  encajaban bien algunos casos, por ejemplo cuando "español" es el OD del verbo "aprender",  "hablar" (también si es el complemento de "en" en "hablar en"), etc. 

Sin embargo, en 32# también decía que no tenía muy claras las propiedades del referente de "el  español" con artículo, y que ciertos casos no encajaban - en la medida  en que mis intuiciones no estuvieran deformadas, claro. En concreto,  citaba el caso de "olvidar *español/*alemán/el español/alemán", que,  para mí, requiere artículo y sin embargo no implica un olvido total de  esas lenguas en cuanto objetos bien delimitados; puede significar que he  olvidado vocabulario (¡no [todo] "el vocabulario"!) pero nada más, por  ejemplo. 

Al ver ahora los posts anteriores he encontrado algún otro  ejemplo problemático para mi conato de explicación. En 23# Xiaoroel cita  dos, en concreto, i.e., 

"En *(*el)* español/castellano los pronombres átonos anteceden al verbo", y 
"La solución de las nasales latinas no es la misma en *(*el)* español/castellano que en *(*el)* portugués.

Es  evidente que ahí "español" tiene que referirse al 'sistema completo',  no a un sub-conjunto propio (= no-exhaustivo), y difuso, de propiedades de  él, y sin embargo no necesita artículo; es más, *lo rechaza* - a menos que "español" sea re-tipificado como nombre de un objeto  delimitado, añadiéndole un modificador, cf. "En el español de  Centroamérica la inversión sujeto-verbo en las preguntas parciales no es  obligatoria", etc.; en esos casos vuelve a actuar la regla general.

Creo que para aclarar este asunto  necesitaríamos respuestas de más hablantes nativos a mi pregunta final  de 32#: ¿Para qué valores de x, x = infinitivo, pueden Uds. decir (según  sus propias intuiciones, añado) “x español” / “x el español”,  respectivamente? 

Gracias de antemano por su atención.


----------



## Sibutlasi

flljob said:


> Esto sucede con todos los OD: aprendo física - olvidé la física
> aprendo música - olvidé la música
> aprendo actuación - olvidé la actuación
> 
> Por lo anterior, intuyo que el uso de determinante después de olvidar  tiene más que ver con la estructura del verbo, más que con la estructura  del OD.
> 
> Precisamente por eso, por la estructura del verbo olvidar, en México suena tan extraño decir "he olvidado las llaves".
> 
> ¿O será que no he entendido la pregunta?



Hola flljob, 

No,  yo creo que sí la ha entendido. Es cierto que "olvidar"  también lleva OD con artículo en "He olvidado la física", "He olvidado  la música", etc., pero en esos casos nos referimos a [la física/música  que habíamos aprendido]; no podemos olvidar la 'Física' ni la Música _tout court_  (observe que "la" actúa como un cuantificador universal) porque se  trata de objetos abstractos que nunca hemos podido aprender; podemos  aprender aspectos de ellos, a veces bastantes como para hacer música  biensonante o resolver algunos problemas de movimiento o lo que sea,  pero eso es todo. En cambio solemos asumir (especialmente los  Chomskyanos) que un hablante nativo 'adquiere' un Lenguaje completo y  llega a ser plenamente competente en él. Es una idealización caritativa,  claro, o más bien una perogrullada, porque de hecho eso sólo significa  que cada hablante adquiere totalmente *su* propio  'lenguaje-interno', su 'idiolecto', en términos más tradicionales. Eso  es compatible con ignorar el 80% del léxico del Español 'extramental'  que se habla por ahí, con haber deducido reglas que generalizan o  restringen el uso en exceso, con no tener referente alguno para miles de  términos, etc., etc. Por tanto, de hecho sería más exacto decir que  todos aprendemos/adquirimos "español" (= lo que aprendemos/adquirimos de  él) y, si fuera así, también podríamos olvidar "español". Sin embargo,  parece que la antedicha 'idealización' o 'perogrullada' está muy  enraizada en nuestra concepción del mundo a través de nuestra lengua, y  no podemos sino "olvidar (¡y adquirir!) *el* español" _tout court_.  Como decía en 32#, cuánto conocimiento, y cómo de organizado, es "el  español", es algo que no tengo claro, como sigo sin tener claro por qué  podemos "aprender español" pero no "olvidar español". No niego que el  verbo "olvidar" tenga otras propiedades que acaso expliquen esto, pero,  como ya ha visto en mi consulta originaria, el problema se extiende a  otros verbos. Por eso convendría tener más datos sobre cuáles son.


----------



## muycuriosa

*Nueva pregunta*​
Por desgracia no puedo aportar nada a la discusión sobre 'olvidar el español' (u otro idioma) sino que tengo una pregunta que se refiere a otros dos verbos: *leer y escribir*.

Sibutlasi, tú ya mencionaste leer + IDIOMA sin artículo en uno de tus post y dijiste que no te parecía idiomático leer + el IDIOMA.

Nuestro manual de español propone:
*Leo / escribo bien / bien en inglés*. (y nada más)

Después de tus explicaciones supongo que además de esto podría decir:
*- leo / escribo bien inglés
- leo / escribo inglés bien*

Pero no:
*- leo / escribo el inglés bien
- leo / escribo bien el inglés
*
¿Es eso o me estoy equivocando?
¿Y estáis todos de acuerdo?

Gracias de antemano.

*Nueva pregunta. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Gamen

muycuriosa said:


> *Nueva pregunta*​
> Por desgracia no puedo aportar nada a la discusión sobre 'olvidar el español' (u otro idioma) sino que tengo una pregunta que se refiere a otros dos verbos: *leer y escribir*.
> 
> Sibutlasi, tú ya mencionaste leer + IDIOMA sin artículo en uno de tus post y dijiste que no te parecía idiomático leer + el IDIOMA.
> 
> Nuestro manual de español propone:
> *Leo / escribo bien / bien en inglés*. (y nada más)
> 
> Después de tus explicaciones supongo que además de esto podría decir:
> *- leo / escribo bien inglés  No me suena tan natural
> - leo / escribo inglés bien [No es común este orden]*
> 
> Pero no:
> *- leo / escribo el inglés bien [No es común este orden]
> - leo / escribo bien el inglés Me suena natural*
> 
> *En general decimos:
> Hablo inglés y francés [estos idiomas en general, sin artículo]
> El inglés que habla mi hermano es pésimo [Uso artículo porque el sujeto nominal singular en español siempre lo lleva y, además, porque específico que es el idioma inglés que habla mi hermano y no cualquier inglés]
> Escribo y leo bien en inglés [Me parece más natural decirlo así con la preposición "en" que usando artículo aunque "escribo bien el inglés" se dice también]
> *
> ¿Es eso o me estoy equivocando?
> ¿Y estáis todos de acuerdo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> *Nueva pregunta. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Gamen

Nickname said:


> Cómo se dice?
> 
> Hablo el inglés. Hablo inglés? Es decir ¿cuándo y porqué se pone un artículo?
> 
> Más ejemplos:
> Nuestro personal es internacional y *habla inglés, alemán*, español e italiano.
> En el eco-albergue *hablan inglés, francés* y español.
> El niño es bilingüe en inglés/español y *habla el alemán* gracias a los cursos que ha seguido en el colegio...
> El futuro profesor de Germanística *habla el alemán* casi sin acento...
> 
> Todas suenan naturales.
> a) En las dos primeras no se usa artículo porque se habla del idioma en general, sin especificar nada más.
> b) En la tercera y cuarta se podría también prescindir del artículo. Con el artículo el significado es "el idioma alemán". Sin artículo, se hace referencia al idioma en sí sin determinación y como algo más abstracto, general, sin complementos.
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Nick


----------



## kunvla

muycuriosa said:


> Sibutlasi, tú ya mencionaste leer + IDIOMA sin artículo en uno de tus post y dijiste que no te parecía idiomático leer + el IDIOMA.


Timoteo Orbe en una carta a Miguel de Unamuno:

«Si traduce usted lo de Coleridge, se lo agradeceré, pues aunque leo el inglés, no lo conozco bastante como para gustar el espíritu de una poesía».

Unamuno en 1915 nos dice:

«Hace lo menos treinta años, digo, que leo alemán, pero hace lo menos cuarenta, desde que tenía diez, que empecé a aprender francés y hace bastante que leo inglés e italiano».

Como se ve, se dice tanto «leer + nombre de idioma sin el artículo» como «leer + nombre de idioma con el artículo». Sin embargo, el uso de la pauta sin el artículo es el más frecuente.

Saludos,


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias, kunvla, por tu respuesta. Confirma la impresión que me ha dado la búsqueda con google.


----------

